
Ask HN: Where can I find prebuilt, trainable machine learning models? - init-as
I am very interested in ML and am looking into tutorials etc. In the meantime, however, I have an idea for an application that would analyse and detect basic images (don&#x27;t want to give it away of course ;)). So I was wondering if there are any untrained models that I could train with my own dataset (I have an absolutely massive training dataset available so that isn&#x27;t an issue) or some kind of tutorial&#x2F;s that could get me going in the right direction. Thanks for any help.
======
eggie5
You can find pre-trained models on the website of popular websites like caffe,
theano and tensorflow in a section that is typically called a "model zoo".

~~~
init-as
Thanks just what I was looking for.

